

Show HN: I just redesigned my college newspaper's website (and it's responsive!) - danoc

Link: 
http://bupipedream.com/ -OR-
http://bupd.me/<p>After a long winter break of coding and my first all-nighter in college, I've finally completed (sort-of) a redesign of my college newspaper's website!<p>It is now powered by WordPress and features a responsive design.<p>Please let me know if you have any comments or suggestions!
======
jhacks
Nice! I've got to get on learning responsive design. I really like how it's
laid out both on desktop browser and on the phone. Good work.

The only comment I have is a stupid nitpicky one. The logo and search bar seem
to be placed too far to the right (desktop browser) and it seems to have
pushed the search button beneath the search box. I guess this could have been
intentional, but it looks a bit off. If you can pull the logo and search box
left to fit the search button, I think it'd look cleaner.

Anyway, how do you like Binghamton btw? (I graduated in 2 years back. I wish I
was still there!)

~~~
bmelton
I like Skeleton[1] for responsive design, but for _that type_ of responsive
design (where it scales with every pixel, instead of resolution milestones
like Skeleton does), Ingrid[2] is a new project I saw here recently.

I can't speak for Ingrid as I haven't used it, but with Skeleton, the only
thing I needed to learn was a 960-like grid framework (which you should
probably know anyway.)

[1] - <http://getskeleton.com>

[2] - <https://github.com/robertpiira/ingrid>

------
aspired
Awesome job!! I need your guidance on wordpress as I am redesigning a site
myself.. How did you get posts in different menu tabs. Are you using some post
category plugin in wordpress?

------
danoc
Clickable: <http://bupd.me/>

------
mattee
Nice! I like it.

------
dreamdu5t
Great job!

